# Selenium/vitamin E gel vs. BoSe



## meme (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys. Rachel is due in 33 more days, so I decided I would go ahead and order some selenium/ vitamin E gel along with the copasure and a milk bucket (finally!).  I have read a few times in the past that it works pretty well, but I just wanted some more input. I know she needs it, as our area is very deficient. I can get some BoSe instead if needed, but time is running out. We have been giving her 800 i.u of vitamin E daily in her grain as well, as is recommended by Fias Co Farms. Have you ever used the gel, and how did it work? Also, how much and how often do you give it? Thanks!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 24, 2013)

I posted this same question last week.....here's the link
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=312277#p312277


----------



## meme (Feb 24, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> I posted this same question last week.....here's the link
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=312277#p312277


Thank you! I don't know how I missed that one. It sounds like it works well for most.


----------



## meme (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, I finally gave her 5cc of the gel today. She only had 22 days left, and I am wondering if I should re-dose her and with how much. I don't want to overdo it, because I know it can be toxic, but I don't want her or her kids to have problems either. The sticker doesn't say how often to dose. Any advice?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 8, 2013)

*This is just totally my experience, but I gave 5cc's of the gel at 25 ish days prior and then again at 2 days prior. I believe the dosing is done every month.

When my does gave birth they were all showing signs of selenium deficiency, such as retained placentas, falling hocks etc. Two of my breeder friends here locally said I needed to give the shot and my vet drop shipped it to me overnight with no questions asked. I guess we really need it around here. If your area does too I would suggest going with the shot.*


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 8, 2013)

My 2 kids born today had weak back legs even though mama had BoSe in the fall, in January and still again 3 weeks ago when the other kids were born, still deficient. I Know that the city has higher sulfur amounts than normal in the water, but we aren't in the city so maybe something else in preventing the absorption of selenium through their minerals??? I don't know for sure, but the injection is absolutely needed here.


----------



## meme (Mar 10, 2013)

Well that's not good. :/ If I gave her the vaccine too, would I run the risk of overdosing? She gets 800 i.u of Vitamin E in her grain daily too. I guess I will try to see if I can find some BoSe. Thanks guys.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 10, 2013)

> I guess I will try to see if I can find some BoSe.


You can only get BoSe from a licensed veterinarian.  I'll save you the trouble of looking.


----------



## meme (Mar 10, 2013)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > I guess I will try to see if I can find some BoSe.
> 
> 
> You can only get BoSe from a licensed veterinarian.  I'll save you the trouble of looking.


I know, I just have to find a vet who will give it to me.  I figured the gel would save some trouble.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 10, 2013)

I have been using the gel for months now and I'm fully under the conclusion it just doesn't work. I think _maaybee_ if you gave bose to start and gave the gel every 30 days you could keep levels around where they need to be but to start out on the gel I think gets you nowhere!  When my wether got attacked the tech told me to do all his yearly's (cd/t, bose) So its obviously something they need in this area.


----------

